# Blonde Joke



## Reformingstudent (Jul 5, 2008)

Two sisters, one blonde and one brunette, inherit the family ranch.
Unfortunately, after just a few years, they are in financial trouble.

In order to keep the bank from repossessing the ranch, they need to
purchase a bull so that they can breed their own stock.

Upon leaving, the brunette tells her sister, "When I get there, if I
decide to buy the bull, I'll contact you to drive out after me and haul it home."

The brunette arrives at the man's ranch with $600, inspects the bull, and
decides she wants to buy it. The man tells her that he will sell it for
$599, no less. After paying him, she drives to the nearest town to send her
sister a telegram to tell her the news. She walks into the telegraph
office, and says, "I want to send a telegram to my sister telling her that
I've bought a bull for our ranch. I need her to hitch the trailer to our
pickup truck and drive out here so we can haul it home."

The telegraph operator explains that he'll be glad to help her, then adds,
"It will cost 99 cents a word." Well, after paying for the bull, the
brunette realizes that she'll only be able to send her sister one word.

After a few minutes of thinking, she nods and says, "I want you to send her
the word 'comfortable.'"

The operator shakes his head. "How is she ever going to know that you want
her to hitch the trailer to your pickup truck and drive out here to haul
that bull back to your ranch if you send her just the word 'comfortable?'"

The brunette explains, "My sister's blonde. The word is big. She'll read it
very slowly.... 'com-for-da-bul'."


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jul 6, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> "My sister's blonde. The word is big. She'll read it very slowly.... 'com-for-da-bul'."



Very funny! 

Here's one of my favorites:

A woman gets on a bus with her baby. 
The bus driver says: "That's the ugliest baby that I've ever seen." 
The woman goes to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. 
She says to a man next to her, "That driver just insulted me!" 
The man says, "You go right up there and tell him off! 
Go ahead, I'll hold your monkey for you."


----------



## danmpem (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 6, 2008)




----------

